# Trivia 1/29



## luckytrim (Jan 29, 2019)

trivia 1/29
DID YOU KNOW...
Two Excedrin Migraine tablets have 130 mg of caffeine, the  same as a
Starbucks Light Frappuccino with espresso.

1. Who Am I ??
Not only am I one of the subjects of Billy Joel's song 'Uptown  Girl', I also 
appeared in the video...
2. Who or what is "Lapis Lazuli"?
3. What does the Russian symbol 'Hammer & Sickle'  represent ?
4. Strange Words are These ;
What is Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis  ??
5. What kind of whale was Melville's Moby Dick?
6. What was the name of the ship which Captain James Cook  commanded on his 
epic first voyage?
(A Bonus Point for correct spelling )
7. Where did the Velvet Revolution take place?
(Hint: The country no longer exists)
8. Which band had a hit with "Down Under"?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The George Lucas little-known space / horror film, 'Blue  Harvest' is (as of
2017) George's only Box Office flop.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. I am Christie Brinkley
2. a Gemstone
3. It's a symbol for work in the factory and on the  land
4. A lung disease caused by breathing in silica  dust
5. Albino Sperm Whale
6. HMS Endeavour
7. Czechoslovakia
8. Men at Work

CRAP !!
Attempting to keep the details of his 1983 film, 'Return of  the Jedi' a
secret, Lucas gave the film the working title 'Blue  Harvest'.
Jedi George's only Box Office flop that we could find to date  was 'Solo'.


----------



## JustJoel (Jan 29, 2019)

A shame about _Solo._ I really enjoyed it.


----------

